# Aspiration problem help!!!



## huson

I'm handfeeding my cockatiels recently. One of my baby cockatiels is experiencing aspiration. You can hear this weird noise that it makes every once in a while. It sounds like hiccup. But it was coughing while making the hiccup noise.

Right now, I'm not dare to do anything about it.

Please let me know what to do.

THNX for reading.


----------



## lperry82

Iv found a link PetCoach - Ask a Vet Online 24/7 also a video relating about it


----------



## tielfan

Here's an article on aspiration: http://www.ehow.com/about_5422667_aspiration-symptoms-baby-birds.html

You need to talk to a vet about this. It doesn't sound like your baby is in immediate danger (meaning it's not going to die in the next 5 minutes). But if it has aspirated then aspiration pneumonia is a risk, and the baby probably needs to be treated with antibiotics to keep it out of danger.

Here's more from http://www.cockatielcottage.net/feeding.html :

Aspiration If a baby bird inhales formula into the trachea or lungs while being handfed, it is said to have aspirated. Under normal feeding conditions, a bird's trachea is closed by the glottis, to prevent the inhalation of formula or fluid. Aspiration usually occurs when babies are reluctant to accept hand feeding formula or when a breeder dispenses formula before the chick is giving a feeding response, (neck bobs up and down rapidly). Other causes include feeding a chick too slowly, giving chicks the wrong amount of formula, overfeeding a baby that has a full crop and formula that is too thin. When a large amount of formula is inhaled into the trachea or lungs, the baby will start to shake its head and gasp for air. Chicks inhaling a large amount of formula into the lungs usually die from asphyxiation immediately (suffocation). If a smaller amount of formula is inhaled, chicks may cough, sneeze and fluid may come out of the nostrils. If the baby is able to expel inhaled formula, it may still be prone to getting a bacterial or fungal infections of the crop or respiratory system months later. Formula that backs up into nares can cause a clogs. Your avian vet can remove clogs from nares manually then gently flush them with a saline solution. Your bird will also be treated with antibiotics to prevent a microbial infection of the upper respiratory tract. Aspirated chick may not show any symptoms of respiratory problems at all: labored breathing, breathing with mouth open, wheezing, breathing with a raspy or clicking sound and tail bobbing. Weight gain will be poor and the baby will develop a chronic fungal infection or pneumonia at a later date. If one of your chicks has aspirated take it to an avian veterinarian immediately.


----------



## huson

Thank you for everyone's help. However, I think there's not much I can do. I've worked at a Vet Clinic before for almost 2 years. To be honest, most vet that I know are more for cats and dogs. One time, a patient bought in a bird and ask for help, all the doctor did was that she went to the back and read some books about the situation. She even told us that she don't know what to do other then doing some x ray scn and stuff. 

I have very little hope for the vets around my area. I'll just hope that my baby bird and recover on its own. 

It is still making weird sound whenever it is begging for food. Sound like it is gasping for air. 

Everytime I hear that hiccup I feel really bad. I really wish it can recover.....sob.....


----------



## Jenny10

if it hasnt inhaled to much the chick should recover within a few hours, the best thing you can do is keep the chick nice and warm. I hope it will pull through. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## tielfan

In that case your best bet is to send srtiels an email. She knows more about home treatment than anyone else here and she may be able to give you better advice than your local vets. It's possible to buy pet antibiotics online (like Baytril) but your local vets can probably help you get antibiotics right there in your hometown once you know what you need.


----------



## huson

Argh!!! I'm not sure is it aspiration now....cause 2 more chicks start having the same weird behaviour!!!! It sounds like the sink got plugged and unplugged and unplugged...or it sounds like hiccup. So hard to explained. I hope is not a virus thing.

Btw, I hard that antibotic can cause yeast infection. How can that happened?


----------



## Jenny10

do they make this noise only when feeding? chicks do get vocal when feeding, they make a rough ru ru ru sound when feeding


----------



## tielfan

> Btw, I hard that antibotic can cause yeast infection. How can that happened?


Antibiotics are indiscriminate, they wipe out the good bacteria along with the bad bacteria. This is a good opportunity for other organisms like yeast to flourish.


----------



## huson

After years of experience from breeding cockatiel, I think by now I should be able to tell the difference of normal and abnormal sounds from cockatiels while they are being fed. 

So do you guys think I sound try the antibotics incase of bacterial infections?


----------



## Jenny10

well most come here for advise and are inexperienced. just thought perhaps it could have been somthing straight forward, but as you say you are experienced so you should know the answer.


----------



## huson

Hey Jenny, no offense. Please don't take it personal. I was just trying to make the point that I'm pretty sure it isn't normal for them to make that type of sound. 

I AM SO SORRY THAT I OFFENDED YOU JENNY10.

I AM SOOOOOO SORRY. JENNY10 PLEASE DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL!!!!!


----------



## tielfan

> So do you guys think I sound try the antibotics incase of bacterial infections?


I'm not experienced enough to answer that question. It would be better if you could at least talk to an avian vet on the phone or online, and if that's not feasible then srtiels is the most competent person here when it comes to medical issues with chicks.


----------



## Jenny10

Its ok it's easy to type things quickly and not really think about how it is worded, I have probably done it myself. 

What you are describing sounds similar to what berdnerd mentioned on her thread and Srtiels replied saying it was normal, i dont know how to attach a thread to a thread, but if you go in arther and poppets breeding log page 95, you will see it there, they are talking about the popping sounds caused by air


----------



## huson

Guess what everyone, I just realized that Baytril can cause abnormalities in young birds from 1-21 days old. So I guess my best bet is to wait until the chicks are old enough before administrate anything to the chicks. Lets just keep the finger cross and hope nothing happen to them,


----------



## saaz

*It is not normal, trust me i know.. well experienced with it!*

-The clicking sound you hear is the sound of when their is food or liquid in the trachea, lungs.
-They are not begging for food!!!!! they are gasping for air.. there is a difference!
-You can help them and do something about it, how are they now.. did they survive or get a respirtory infection?
-It is Aspiration and there is way to help them, it doesn't heal on itself!!!

For next time or other members who have this situation..

You will need:
*Warm water, in a bowl or cup!
*Syringe
*Second person, to help with other babies

Does' not cost a thing!!

First, you and the other person have to feed a baby each at time 1 cc warm water.. then massage their crop!
Give them another cc and massage their crop again, tip them upside down! not on their back!
Now don't get scared they will sound like they can't breath..
You need them to empty their crop, by vomiting..
hold them upside down while vomiting and squeezing their crop gently, may take a few turns and more water.. but they will eventully vomit, the vomiting will cause the food, liquid in the lungs to drain out aswell.. put them bck in their brooder snuggled in a little towel as they may of got wet and they get chilled very easily..
continue with other babies, until done..
Wait 30 minutes before trying to feed them, even if they beg!

You may need to take them to the vet for antibiotics so they don't get an infection.. but most of the time they are fine... 

 never put them on their back, during this process.. and don't give them water upside down turn them back over!!!!

 good luck with your future babies..

P>S  look for signs.. of a baby with illness.. wheezing, coughing, gulping, gasping etc..

and monitor them, check for air bubbles on their crop, neck if they have a air bubble and it doesn't go down it can cause penoumia! and it's fatal.. make sure you monitor their breathing!!

Hope i've helped


Taaaaaa..


----------



## srtiels

Sorry...But I have to respond and state I totally suggest *NOT* to do this if a bird is aspirated. This method should ONLY be done if a chick has a sour crop, and you need to get the old food out. Doing this can also compound an existing aspiration problem.

When a bird has respiratory problems many times supplementing with Beta-Carotene (not vitamin A) which is the natural form of Vit A, that the body converts to A will help with the mucous membranes of the respiratory track. If you work with a vet, a broad spectrum antibiotic will help, and the vet can also do a multi-vitamin shot that contains A. From past experiences Beta-carotene has been just as helpful as antibiotics.


----------



## srtiels

Sorry...But I have to respond and state I totally suggest *NOT* to do this if a bird is aspirated. This method should ONLY be done if a chick has a sour crop, and you need to get the old food out. Doing this can also compound an existing aspiration problem.

When a bird has respiratory problems many times supplementing with Beta-Carotene (not vitamin A) which is the natural form of Vit A, that the body converts to A will help with the mucous membranes of the respiratory track. If you work with a vet, a broad spectrum antibiotic will help, and the vet can also do a multi-vitamin shot that contains A. From past experiences Beta-carotene has been just as helpful as antibiotics.

*IF* there is fluid in the nares it can be gently sucked out with the tip of the syringe pressed against the nares, and pulling the syringe plunger back to draw out fluids. 

*IF *the aspiration is immediately noticed a person can place their mouth over the birds entire beak and *gently* blow a puff of air into the mouth to help clear the airway. Many times this will have the food/formula go down into the esphagus instead of the lungs.


----------



## shelagh

I wonder if huson's chicks made it...I do hope so.


----------

